# Hi I'm new



## 225 ttc (Apr 9, 2012)

Just testing tapatalk with a couple of pics??


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the planted tank! Very nice pictures.


----------



## 225 ttc (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh good it worked! I can work tapatalk! And very easy to post pics!
Thanks val


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

nice pics and welcome to the forum


----------

